# Happisburgh costal defences and tunnels..norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Dec 27, 2014)

this place has been a bit of a labour of love for me with five visits over a year at various times of the day,with three times under the tunnels.the latest one was with red mole and the last one with norfolk explorer

With the outset of World War Two and a major threat of invasion.the coast was quickly fortified to slow an invasion down.the east coast was seen along with the south,a major invasion point.the village of happisburgh had its fair share of defences.a radar station located as you drive in,this was further located near the cliffs.all that remains now is one building,and that's incorporated into farm building and filled with junk.so did not bother with the long trek to it.the light house has several pillboxes near it.and the gun emplacements have two pillboxes near it.the beach would have been mined and barbed wire along the top of the cliff.how long all this will remain here i dont know,as happisburgh as one of the worst costal erosion problems in the country

The original radar station building as you enter the village and this had protection from a pillbox







This unusual shaped pillboxe is situated near the church and is well hidden.a lot of people miss this one,due to its sunken nature and overgrowth.










The two pillboxes up by the lighthouse.













The pillbox on the beach due to coastal erosion.




Heading up the track to the gun emplacements is a type 27 nestled on the end of a row of cottages




Situated just behind the gun emplacements is another pillbox..unusually the door is facing away to the sea,with the gun apertures facing inland




The concrete foundation of a spigot mortar base situated next to one gun emplacement.there is another one dug out on the other side too.




The gun emplacements shelters..basic brick buildings with a flat sloping roof supported by a metal girder.one shelter has the main entrance in,but you can only get in a couple of rooms due to collapse.the other shelter has a emergency exit near it.you can still see we're the guns sat in the emplacement.
















Inside the tunnels is pitch black.the original bunk frames were the men serving there are still in place,there a re unique curved tunnels as well in here.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 27, 2014)

Great set of images and I love the underground section! Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Dec 27, 2014)

That would keep me busy for ages, a rich set of remains there. I love the lighthouse shot, thanks for posting.


----------



## Dick Derpin (Dec 27, 2014)

Brilliant! Love to see some 2nd world war stuff, well done!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 27, 2014)

Fantastic images and great report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 27, 2014)

Great collection of photos especially the tunnels.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Dec 27, 2014)

Crackin' report mate !! This is definately on the list !!


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 27, 2014)

Glorious stuff,thanks


----------



## MD (Dec 27, 2014)

best set of pics ive seen from there, nice one


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice one, loving the underground bit!


----------



## Plymouth_wells (Dec 30, 2014)

Great set of shots, thanks for the report!


----------



## outkast (Dec 31, 2014)

nice pics, the sleeping shelter was full of rats poo when I went in, and its was pissing down with rain, I was a right mess when I got out


----------



## Red Mole (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice one matey and thanks for joining us out there on a freezing cold Boxing Day!


----------



## chris (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice report particularly the underground section


----------

